# Interesting use for a Cretor engine



## kvom (Dec 8, 2011)

This antique Cretor engine is for sale at a local antique gallery/mall (asking "only" $6250!). Flywheel is 9" diameter.

It's attached by pulley to a type of steam music box below. The clown is attached to a small crank off the flywheel shaft and would appear to be turning it when in motion. Quite amusing. the engine itself does turn very freely, although the cord connecting to the regulator needs replacement.

Here's the engine:







And the "caliope"


----------



## SBWHART (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice looking engine, and an interesting use for it, I wonder what else they were put to work on.

I was going to put a clown to work on my Popcorn but in the end i cut the project short.

So if a full size engine is worth $6250 does that mean my 1/3 scale is worth $2083.33  :big: :big: :big: :big: :big:

Stew


----------



## bearcar1 (Dec 8, 2011)

sbwhart  said:
			
		

> ..............I was going to put a clown to work on my Popcorn but in the end i cut the project short.
> 
> Stew



What, your arms got tired? NOOOOOO!!!!!  (just kidding Stew, HONEST!) :big: :big: :big:


----------



## SBWHART (Dec 8, 2011)

:big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big:


----------



## SBWHART (Dec 9, 2011)

Ok set him to work he works for peanuts :big: :big: :big:






Stew


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 9, 2011)

By the one picture it looks like they took an original Cretors popcorn machine, without the popcorn maker, and put that scroll type music box into it. I see the brass name plate on the top that says Cretors, Chicago, Illinois. I would say that even though it's an original engine and what remains of the unit isn't worth that kind of asking price. 
gbritnell


----------



## bearcar1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Be careful Stew, young Bozo there is likely to scratch up your bright work if he's left unattended for very long. Rof} He looks to be attempting to steal the whistle for his own personal use :  (*nevermind*)

BC1
Jim


----------

